# Co-Sleeping in a Queen



## HeatherSanders (Jul 20, 2002)

We have a Queen Sized bed. It isn't big - it isn't small its just . . . well, a 'queen.'

Some nights it seem my dh and I fit PERFECTLY with our new little Kenny snug between us (and yes, I did say between us b/c my husband has more maternal instincts than most of my women friends and would NEVER roll over on our son, nor pull covers over him - he usually sleeps with one hand on him . . . to 'know' exactly where he is at all times).

Other nights . . . I am 'cramped' - feel hot, cold, uncomfortable.

So, when we have the $$ we want a King, but until then . . . is co-sleeping just ALWAYS wonderful for everyone or are there those nights when you find yourself almost desiring to escape to the couch - or asking your mate to? Do you ever wake not rested b/c you've been laying on your side and your arm is asleep or you have a crick in your neck?

I do NOT want the alternative - my child in a crib - even if it is on the other side of the room. It is too big, too unattainable - I need to hear his grunts and intuitively know he's waking to nurse before he even has to make a peep. He's so content with this arrangement too - wakes with a smile . . . just precious.


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

We are debating what to do with our co-sleeping situation. I'm kinda sorry I agreed to get a queen in the first place (pre-baby) - I really like my space, and don't like to have dh touching me while I sleep, but he thought a king would be too big and that we'd never snuggle. (He also takes up more than his half in his sleep, KWIM?







: )

Now with almost 6 month old ds, the queen is feeling decidedly small. I have "suggested" more than once that dh sleep in the downstairs bedroom, in part so I can co-sleep and nurse ds without worrying about waking dh up, in part so I can have the whole bed to myself to set up a "mommy nest" (two pillows behind me, pillows under both arms so I can sleep sitting up with ds in arms, nursing).

It is so expensive to buy a new bed (and new sheets, etc.) though! And putting ds in a crib is not an option. I'm thinking maybe buy two twins with that device that keeps them together and makes them a king; eventually ds and kiddo number 2 can use the twins and we can go back to using a queen size.

Just have to find the $$$$....







:


----------



## eyoung (Jan 28, 2003)

We, too, have a queen and I used to sleep with my arm around our baby when he was small, so I'd be so stiff in the morning from not moving and from his weight on my arm! He's bigger now, so I don't keep my arm around him, but we're all so close in bed I still don't get the restful sleep that I used to. I'm definately the one who moves to accomodate the others--legs straight out, arms close to the body or tucked up under the pillows...Some nights are better than others, but now, after 6 months, I think I'm almost used to it!!!


----------



## Aster (Aug 12, 2002)

We added a side-carred crib to our queen to give us enough room. Ds doesnt always sleep in it, but it's there if we need it. I'd definitely rather have the crib sidecarred than have dh sleep somewhere else.
http://pages.ivillage.com/gentlegoodnight/sidecar.html


----------



## supervee (Nov 21, 2001)

Nice link, Aster! We've also sidecarred our otherwise unused crib, with the queen bed--box springs & mattress only--on the floor and the whole thing pushed up against the walls.

But, yeah, we didn't do this immediately and it was hard at times to have room. It helped if one length of the bed was against the wall, so we could actually use the edge of the beds without falling off one side.


----------



## HeatherSanders (Jul 20, 2002)

Oooh, I like that sidecar idea and if we moved our bed a bit to the left it would fit! Hmmmmm . . .


----------



## Piglet68 (Apr 5, 2002)

Right now we are in a queen, and yes...sometimes I don't sleep well, other nights I sleep very well. It seems to depend on several factors, not the least of which is how well-prepared I am. Pillows in the right place, DD positioned in the right place, etc.

I do think a king is idea, and when we leave our current place (it's short term) we'll be getting one right away. But I've also coslept in a full size bed and it was alot worse!!

Also, DD also sleeps between DH and I and has since her birth. He is a very aware sleeper, too, and I trust him implicitly.


----------



## traci5489 (Oct 27, 2002)

we have a queen bed also and co-sleep with dd (27 months) and most of the time ds (4 yrs) finds his way in there for most of the night too. Oh, and I wouldn't want to forget the 70 lb boxer dog who co-sleeps







: also. What I wouldn't give for just a little more room, but can't sleep without my kiddos nearby (do not have the same feelings for the dog







) so I guess I will just enjoy being so "cozy"


----------



## ekblad9 (Nov 21, 2001)

We also have a queen. I got a co sleeper for a shower gift with my fourth child. It made all the difference. I rarely, if ever, used it for the baby but I loved being able to put the baby on that side of the bed and knowing that she/he wouldn't fall off. If ds is sleeping between us I have even been known to put my pillow in there and having my head up there for some extra room. I so wish we would have bought a king size bed, though.


----------



## MirandaW (Apr 22, 2002)

I wish I had sprung for the co-sleeper. My dd would still like to sleep with us and there is no way that can happen with me, dh, ds2, AND dd in our evershriking queen sized bed.

I'm just kinda chuckling. Dh and I used to share a full size bed and never complained. We just bought the queen because it was on sale. Now we wish we had a king.

I have a joke book someone gave me when we married: You know you're married: when the bed is finally big enough.

Miranda


----------



## CerridwenLorelei (Aug 28, 2002)

we have 130 -one adult one pup
DH, me and often the 4 and 5 yr old all on the queen bed
and yes there are times when I rather wouldn't or just run to sleep in the recliner !


----------



## Mallory (Jan 2, 2002)

We started out with a full and the baby slept between us (or usually on dh's chest) and eventually we put it on the floor, then we had a twin next to it, and now we have two full sized mattresses on the floor. Everytime our bed got bigger, I thought why didn't we do this months ago? Even just moving it to the floor really makes a difference.


----------



## happykat (Dec 24, 2002)

We have a queen...dh ended up sleeping in the spare room so often that he was beginning to question the co-sleeping thing.

So we dug up a single bed and attatched it to our queen. Wall to wall bed - but it is great.

In theory - ds sleeps in the single, and I move over to nurse and either stay there or come back to the queen (I have back and shoulder issues, and if I'm having a bad day, I need to lie on my back to sleep).

But mostly dh sleeps in the single and ds and I get the queen. We all get a better night's sleep.

Dh is happier because at least we are all in the same room and get to wake up together.

Mattresses on the floor would be our best solution, but we have dogs who would view that as an invitation to co-sleep with them <grin>...so we don't do that.

happykat


----------



## Almamiel (Dec 24, 2002)

We have a queen, too....me, dd, dh, two dogs...there are alot of great ideas in this thread!!!!!!!!


----------



## HeatherSanders (Jul 20, 2002)

I am excited . . . Jeff is going to sidecar the crib either tomorrow evening or sometime this evening. If things are too uncomfortable, I'll scoot Kenny over and know that he is RIGHT THERE still.

Thanks for the link!


----------

